# The mother of all sponsorship deals:Chael Sonnen confirms he's got a Coca-Cola deal



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

So it caused a bit of a stir and a lot of speculation when Chael drank a Coke at his 159 weigh in about whether he'd possibly gotten a Coca-Cola sponsorship










Seems like he's come out and admitted it

https://twitter.com/sonnench/status/334464977278758912

Good for him. The more athletes get big sponsorships, the better


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonnen money brehs.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> @sonnench @TheMMAPodcast @TheAntJimmyShow sonnen is a ***et he gave me head before his last
> Fight #imthebetterguy #usuck #***et


Gotta love twitter...


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Sonnen money brehs.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Quite possibly: sonnen money > anderson silva money


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

now that Sonnen's never going to get a belt he'll fade away. He's not relevant as a contender and he's not a crossover celebrity, he'd be better off trying to work his way in as a promoter/permanent employee of the UFC than trying to keep fighting. I know many people would be happy to hear him doing commentary during some of the fights.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He has ties with its always sunny in philly so yes he is crossover, anyways he'll beat up wandy, then beat up forrest and then who knows after that.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

For as long as he lives he will never have to launder any money again.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Has this been confirmed by anyone other than, you know, Chael? Not that the guy's unreliable or anything. 

I mean usually I'd take drinking a can of coke as irrefutable proof of quadrillion dollar sponsorships, but lately I've been seeing too many 12 year olds doing that to be sure.

I know a couple of twitter journalists have congratulated him, but they seem to be going by his word and the coke drinking more than any announcement by coca cola.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He has ties with its always sunny in philly so yes he is crossover, anyways he'll beat up wandy, then beat up forrest and then who knows after that.


yeah I saw his cameo or whatever that was, that doesn't make him a crossover. He simply doesn't have substantial revenue generating ability outside of real estate or mma, to think otherwise is ignorant. Chael's great at what he does, he needs to save his body and use his brain by working for the UFC, like Chuck but way more involved and up front.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He actually could but I dubt he would, the UFC would most likely offer him a great job within the company, hopefully commentating with joe rogan or frank mir for fuel shows and whatnot


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I just don't see any reason for him to keep fighting, he's the best guy to have in front of the camera the company's ever had. Only a matter of time imo, Chael's smarter than he is tough, prove in that he was able to get the pay days he did with the fighting ability he had.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

rabakill said:


> I just don't see any reason for him to keep fighting, he's the best guy to have in front of the camera the company's ever had. Only a matter of time imo, Chael's smarter than he is tough, prove in that he was able to get the pay days he did with the fighting ability he had.


I wouldn't doubt his toughness. Skills and ability maybe.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

orangekoolaid said:


> I wouldn't doubt his toughness. Skills and ability maybe.












Now theres a tough guy...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

mo25 said:


> Quite possibly: sonnen money > anderson silva money


Sure thing. Only one of his loundry schemes was busted.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rabakill said:


> yeah I saw his cameo or whatever that was, that doesn't make him a crossover. He simply doesn't have substantial revenue generating ability outside of real estate or mma, to think otherwise is ignorant. Chael's great at what he does, he needs to save his body and use his brain by working for the UFC, like Chuck but way more involved and up front.


I didn't know Chael's accountant frequented MMAF :sarcastic09:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Now theres a tough guy...


Anderson had the devil in his eyes, that knee was a Seagal special.

I hate Anderson but even I'll give him props for learning from Master Seagal.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

mo25 said:


> So it caused a bit of a stir and a lot of speculation when Chael drank a Coke at his 159 weigh in about whether he'd possibly gotten a Coca-Cola sponsorship
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a little curious as to what stir this actually caused. Or speculation. Nobody wants to actually drink that crap but terminal type II diabetics, so a guy right after a weigh-in slurpping a can of sugar down holding it like that is kind of obvious. Not news.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> I'm a little curious as to what stir this actually caused. Or speculation. Nobody wants to actually drink that crap but terminal type II diabetics, so a guy right after a weigh-in slurpping a can of sugar down holding it like that is kind of obvious. Not news.


That shit works great on battery corrosion.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mountain Dew > Coca Cola


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Mountain Dew > Coca Cola


Mountain Dew > All.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Mountain Dew > Coca Cola


Machida's agree


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

OU said:


> That shit works great on battery corrosion.


really? I'll remember that, at least it has a use


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

rabakill said:


> really? I'll remember that, at least it has a use


Oh yeah it works like a charm. Just make sure you wipe the shit up or it gets sticky. Otherwise, it works perfect.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

rabakill said:


> now that Sonnen's never going to get a belt he'll fade away. He's not relevant as a contender and he's not a crossover celebrity, he'd be better off trying to work his way in as a promoter/permanent employee of the UFC than trying to keep fighting. I know many people would be happy to hear him doing commentary during some of the fights.


posts like this reminds me why mmaforum is held in such low regards.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

OU said:


> Oh yeah it works like a charm. Just make sure you wipe the shit up or it gets sticky. Otherwise, it works perfect.


They fixed "sticky issues" and "ant issues" by launching Coke Zero.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OU said:


> Mountain Dew > All.


Coke tastes way better than all other soft drink imo. I have maybe one coke a month but man I love the bite it has.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Machida's agree


This practice is already disgusting as it is, but I wonder if they somehow mix up those glasses. Yucker...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cream Soda >>>> All


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

All soda is disgusting... do you guys have any idea how bad that shit is for you? It's literally caffeine, sugar, and syrup mixed with food coloring and carbonation.

No thank you.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol as if drinking Soda every now and then is going to matter. Hell even MMA fighters drink Soda when they are not training. Its only bad if you drink it constantly. Someone who stays active and maybe has a soda once or twice a week isnt going to feel any negative side effects from it.

Most things are bad when overdone.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I used to love coke and soft drinks but havent had it in months because it destroys the lining of your stomach


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I used to love coke and soft drinks but havent had it in months because it destroys the lining of your stomach


Awesome Avy. That episode is hilarious (Even though that kinda looks like a live version of their show). Im watching season 8 episode 4 right now. Where the rich pretend to be friends with mac and dee.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Awesome Avy. That episode is hilarious (Even though that kinda looks like a live version of their show). Im watching season 8 episode 4 right now. Where the rich pretend to be friends with mac and dee.


The show is gr8, especially when they try out for the philly eagles. I can't believe they got a live show to come out of the episode haha


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> The show is gr8, especially when they try out for the philly eagles. I can't believe they got a live show to come out of the episode haha


Agreed. The show can absolutely crack me up. The episode about how mac got fat and at the end he has candy coming out of his pockets and tries to rip his wifebeater while yelling "Stop laughing at me!!" was hilarious. I was laughing so much my stomach started to hurt.

Yea i wish i saw one of their shows. I think they only did it in 2009 which sucks cause id love to see it live.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

me too i would have liked to go to philly to see it


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Day man AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH fighter of the night man AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH champion of the sun


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Day man AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH fighter of the night man AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH champion of the sun


He's the master of Karate and friendship for everyone.

"Your turn Hammer!"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I just got my user title changed over now and my location is in honor of frank reynolds


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I just got my user title changed over now and my location is in honor of frank reynolds


Haha love it. 

But it is supposed to be "Boys soul" not "Boys hole". It just kept sounding like Frank was saying hole lol. I remember Charlie even commenting on that haha.


The Troll (spoken over music): You came at the right time!
The Nightman: Is he sleeping?
The Troll: Yeah! He's sleeping right over there! Just the way you like 'em! Did you bring the toll?
The Nightman: Confound your lousy toll, troll!
Troll:
You gotta pay the Troll Toll
If You Wanna Get Into That Boy's Soul
You gotta pay the Troll Toll
To get in!
You want the baby boy's soul
You gotta pay the Troll Toll
You gotta pay the Troll Toll
To get in!
Troll Toll!
Lead Boy:: What'd you say?!
Troll: :Troll Toll!
The Nightman:: Hey Hey Hey!
Troll:: Troll Toll.
The Nightman: Here's your toll, troll!
The Troll: Your boy awaits!
The Nightman: At last the boy's soul is mine!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

heh that's exactly why I did it because of the way frank said it


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> heh that's exactly why I did it because of the way frank said it


Yeah that was hilarious. In the episode Thunder Gun Express, Frank was driving that Boat and talked to the passengers about that exact scene.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol as if drinking Soda every now and then is going to matter. Hell even MMA fighters drink Soda when they are not training. Its only bad if you drink it constantly. Someone who stays active and maybe has a soda once or twice a week isnt going to feel any negative side effects from it.
> 
> Most things are bad when overdone.


Some things are worse than others though. You overdo something like, say, cabbage, the worst you're gonna have is a bloated stomach and a bit of gas. You overdo soda and you're gonna be a diabetic with a heart attack. You overdo prescription meds and you're dead within minutes.

It's also about how much is "overdoing" ... again for something like cabbage you can literally eat a full cabbage for every meal for a year and not have any problems, in fact it's probably healthy. You drink a full bottle of coke for every meal, you're practically guaranteed to be a tub of lard and halfway to diabetes by the year end. And it's much easier and tempting to drink a full bottle of coke than eat a full cabbage, it just fills you up quicker.

I do agree with your general attitude of moderation though, I also sometimes have a glass every few months or so and it's not like I never have ever have a rum and coke etc. It's just that I'd usually prefer something better than that crap.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol as if drinking Soda every now and then is going to matter. Hell even MMA fighters drink Soda when they are not training. Its only bad if you drink it constantly. Someone who stays active and maybe has a soda once or twice a week isnt going to feel any negative side effects from it.
> 
> Most things are bad when overdone.


This. If you're waking up and having one for breakfast lunch and dinner that is going to affect you. Having one a week won't do anything.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Ugh. believe me from experience, Soda, whether drunk in large quanties and short term, is NOT GOOD! Believe me! I gained 5lbs just drinking soda for 3 days straight a couple of years back. Plus my breath STANK!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sharon said:


> Ugh. believe me from experience, Soda, whether drunk in large quanties and short term, is NOT GOOD! Believe me! I gained 5lbs just drinking soda for 3 days straight a couple of years back. Plus my breath STANK!


Uhh sure...

Iv drank more soda then that and never gained a pound from it. N i brush my teeth after so i dont have a problem with that either. You sure you didnt have pizza or supersized meals to go with your soda??


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Once a year or once a day?... its never a good idea to consume an 39 grams of fecking sugar in one drink. God damn nastiest shit ever...




Except when I'm eating one of these babies:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> me too i would have liked to go to philly to see it


they did performances in a lot of major cities actually.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Only time I drink pop is when there's booze in it.

rye and ginger, baby


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Look at all of the doctors and health experts posting from their computers. 

I'd wager 95% of you are overweight with terrible skin. Especially Soojooko, though I imagine the English actually do avoid soda given the already wretched state of their teeth and gums.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> they did performances in a lot of major cities actually.


where else? LA and new york and jersey I guess?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> where else? LA and new york and jersey I guess?


And Boston, Seattle, SF, others. They didn't come to Portland, but I seriously considering driving to Seattle. Settled for a pirated copy. It was better than the ep in some ways... had extra scenes and a number of F-bombs


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> And Boston, Seattle, SF, others. They didn't come to Portland, but I seriously considering driving to Seattle. Settled for a pirated copy. It was better than the ep in some ways... had extra scenes and a number of F-bombs


SF?? **** i wish i knew about that. Thats only like a 45min drive from San Jose.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> And Boston, Seattle, SF, others. They didn't come to Portland, but I seriously considering driving to Seattle. Settled for a pirated copy. It was better than the ep in some ways... had extra scenes and a number of F-bombs


dang I gotta see that now haha


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Look at all of the doctors and health experts posting from their computers.
> 
> I'd wager 95% of you are overweight with terrible skin. Especially Soojooko, though I imagine the English actually do avoid soda given the already wretched state of their teeth and gums.


Naaa... im gorgeous. My missus is also rather tasty.

But yes... the Engish are generally a bunch of proper mingers.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Look at all of the doctors and health experts posting from their computers.
> 
> I'd wager 95% of you are overweight with terrible skin. Especially Soojooko, though I imagine the English actually do avoid soda given the already wretched state of their teeth and gums.


Sounds like you're projecting tbh. 

I'd actually wager the ones posting about soda being garbage are the ones with the good health and skin, you can probably check a few against the member pics section to test your assumption.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gasp, you've found me out! I'm the mirror image of Louie Anderson, and it's all because of Coke!

If this were America, I'd sue.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Gasp, you've found me out! I'm the mirror image of Louie Anderson, and it's all because of Coke!
> 
> If this were America, I'd sue.


There there now, doesn't it feel good to get it off your chest ?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

That is so gross and disturbing haha.


----------

